#  Der kleine Patient >   Brei ja oder nein >

## Hannah_07

:zd_help_4_movebig_cut: ich habe ien großes problem und zwar trinkt meine kleine nicht gern aus der flasche sie ist 12 wochen alt!und jetzt habe ich mir überlegt doch abends schon mal ein paar löffel brei zu geben!ist das ok oder nicht?
bitte helft mir! denn es ist jedes mal abends eine qual mit dem füttern!

----------


## sony

hallo hannah 
vielleicht liegt's ja nur an der flasche. ist das loch im sauger zu klein ? passt der kkleinen dame die form nicht ? frag mal bei der mütterberatung oder dem kinderarzt nach. 
ich finde, mit 12 wochen ist es etwas früh für einen brei, welcher ja bis morgen anhalten sollte.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Vll liegt es auch an der Milch! 
Ein ähnliches Problem hatten wir mit unser jüngsten Tochter auch.
Die wollte nur die Brust, keine Schnuller, kein Flaschensauger, kein Stillhütchen eben kein garnix.
Deswegen gab es bei Zeiten (so um die 3 Monate rum) eben auch einen Brei, etwas dünner als angegeben aber bei uns hat das prima geklappt......

----------


## Küken

Wir haben ja ein Frühchen, aber selbst sie wollte so um die 16. Woche rum, nix mehr aus der Flasche  :Smiley:  
Und die Kinderärzte meinten das das gar kein Problem ist, mit etwas Brei zu beginnen  :Smiley:   
lg küken

----------


## StarBuG

Achtet nur darauf, dass der Brei Glutenfrei ist.
Aber ich würde auch erst einmal die Milch wechseln, den Sauger, die Öffnung am Sauger weiter schneiden, etc. 
Geht bei dir Stillen nicht? 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Küken

Was du noch probiere kannst, das sie sich von jemand anderem vllt. füttern lässt. 
Das hatten wir so um die 20.woche das sie von mir keine Flasche mehr genommen hat  :Smiley:  
lg küken

----------


## namenssuchende

also ich weis es nicht. sicher geht es den kleienn trotzdem gut wenn sie schon brei bekommen. vllt etwas mehr dünn als normal 
aber ob ICH das jetzt gut finde?! naja... 
wie ist es denn in der zwischenzeit ergangen? 
denke das man auf glutenfrei usw achten sollte ist richtig. manchmal braucht man auhc nur geduld und manchma auch ne andree flasche. manche babys haben sich da etwas....

----------

